# 15 Tips To Prevent E Cigarette Fires



## Derick (23/12/13)

http://bestelectroniccigaretteblog.com/2013/12/21/can-prevent-e-cigarette-fires/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Thanks Derick - good tips regarding the batteries. 

I also only charge my batteries while at home. I unplug them before going out. I also don't charge them overnight. I unplug before going to bed.

I should wipe them more often though - thanks this article reminded me of that.


----------



## Blackwidow (23/12/13)

Nice info thanks


----------

